# First purchase 2014?



## olemil (Jan 1, 2014)

Anyone made any purchases for 2014 yet? Surprised no one had started this thread yet so I decided to throw it out there. My first purchase of the year was a ZTS MBT-1 battery tester that I just finished ordering (the store was actually open today too!!). I've always wanted a reliable battery tester and now my new flashlight hobby will warrant owning one. Happy New Year!!!


----------



## ven (Jan 1, 2014)

Its a very small purchase of a nitecore TO in black for my work keys.


----------



## Mystiqz (Jan 1, 2014)

SC52w


----------



## Jash (Jan 1, 2014)

Waiting for a review of the Armytek Grizzly before I purchase anything this year. If it can pull off the same, or better lux than the Barracuda it'll be the first purchase of the year.

May have to wait a while though.


----------



## ohio72 (Jan 1, 2014)

Fenix TK75 XML2 along with a Nitecore i4 charger. Also got 4 Ultrafire 18650 2400mah batteries. Hopefully it all gets here on Monday. This is my first big purchase after reading quite a bit on here. There are still many lights I would like to get but will have to wait.


----------



## NeedMoreLight (Jan 1, 2014)

ohio72 said:


> Fenix TK75 XML2 along with a Nitecore i4 charger. Also got 4 Ultrafire 18650 2400mah batteries. Hopefully it all gets here on Monday. This is my first big purchase after reading quite a bit on here. There are still many lights I would like to get but will have to wait.


If I could only have one large light, it would be this. With three extra extensions.
Not really 2014, but ordered the TN32 last night.


----------



## jonwkng (Jan 1, 2014)

MBI HF Ti (Nichia 219) from The Guy with No Name.


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 1, 2014)

nice, what is the runtimes on that hf nichia?.
also can it be used as a pocket light / doctor use?.
thank you.




jonwkng said:


> MBI HF Ti (Nichia 219) from The Guy with No Name.


----------



## jonwkng (Jan 1, 2014)

neutralwhite said:


> nice, what is the runtimes on that hf nichia?.
> also can it be used as a pocket light / doctor use?.
> thank you.



Off topic reply moved to MBI's HF thread at :-
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Codename-HF&p=4350903&viewfull=1#post4350903


----------



## TheVat26 (Jan 1, 2014)

Wife surprised me with a MD2 for Christmas and now I see why you all love Malkoff products.
I will probably get a Malkoff MDC 1AA for her now. Just have to wait for everything to get back in stock.


----------



## BriteGeek (Jan 2, 2014)

4Sevens Atom ordered this morning. With headband. This will be my 11th flashlight. Is 11 too many, or too few?


----------



## livewrongprojects (Jan 2, 2014)

SF 6P original and another malcoff M61LL


----------



## 880arm (Jan 2, 2014)

TheVat26 said:


> Wife surprised me with a MD2 for Christmas and now I see why you all love Malkoff products.
> I will probably get a Malkoff MDC 1AA for her now. Just have to wait for everything to get back in stock.



That's a nice surprise!

I'm going to see how long I can go without making a purchase. So far I'm doing pretty well but it's only been a day and a half :naughty:


----------



## MichaelW (Jan 2, 2014)

Zebralight H32Fw, if it _ever _​comes out.


----------



## lightsandknives (Jan 2, 2014)

Nitecore P12 and an AW18650 to go along with it.


----------



## ven (Jan 2, 2014)

BriteGeek said:


> 4Sevens Atom ordered this morning. With headband. This will be my 11th flashlight. Is 11 too many, or too few?



Way too few


----------



## ryukin2000 (Jan 2, 2014)

Planning to Purchase a PD35, LD41 and maybe the HL30. however its a toss up between the headlamp or the PD12. also on its way is a Nitecore HC50. my first 18650 headlamp.


----------



## Danhoe200 (Jan 2, 2014)

Jil Lite JCR2 and Constel. This'll be my second Constel, it makes a great keychain light and tent lantern.


----------



## AbbyY (Jan 3, 2014)

I've ordered MX25L2 Turbo SBT-70 (kit model) and Nitecore P12. I'll get them in a week (January, 10)


----------



## PatS (Jan 3, 2014)

Did it again. Stopped by Going Gear and ended up walking out with a Sunwayman C15A (on closeout) and a S10R because it felt good in my hand. I have to stop going there.


----------



## AnthonyMcEwen2014 (Jan 3, 2014)

2* Star 20 flashlights, 2* Xtar 3100 may protected 18650 1* Star WP2 II charger a
L for £90 sourced in the uk, China may be cheaper but doubt you will get all this for this price in the UK from a flashlight shop buy the parts sepratly, I got a pretty decent deal on these XD, 

Oh and 2 lockblock clones from fasttech that are very nicely made, and Two of the flashlight mounting bands for them also. Like Orings but diffrent shape.


----------



## kwik9 (Jan 4, 2014)

Since I ordered it on December 28th but didn't receive it until January 2nd, I think it qualifies as the last purchase of 2013 and the first of 2014. A Fenix E05. Fantastic keychain light!


----------



## kelmo (Jan 4, 2014)

Malkoff Hound Dog...


----------



## CobraRon (Jan 4, 2014)

Nitecore SRT3


----------



## spydiesteve (Jan 4, 2014)

Olight Sr95 and M21X warrior, spark sg3 headlamp, also ordered a Mac's tri-edc.


----------



## Bigtanabe (Jan 4, 2014)

Want to have a mini-battery test equipment


----------



## KiwiMark (Jan 4, 2014)

I have just ordered this: L3 Illumination L08 Cree Nichia 219 92CRI
It is a 1 x AAA light which I'm thinking of putting on my work key keyring.

I also ordered a Nitecore P12 a couple of days ago.

And I've ordered 4 new 18650 batteries to refresh my collection as my current batteries are now around 4 years old.

Then there is the new Zebralight SC600W MkII I'm considering buying as well as a Titanium Innovations Illumina light.
I hadn't bought anything for over 2 years and then in December I bought a Jetbeam RRT and now I keep seeing other lights I want.


----------



## Omenwolf (Jan 4, 2014)

Ordered a nitecore p12 and I might preorder the eagletac t25c2


----------



## metalhead69 (Jan 5, 2014)

I have ordered a K40vn from Vinh.


----------



## jonwkng (Jan 5, 2014)

metalhead69 said:


> I have ordered a K40vn from Vinh.



Congratulations! Great purchase. Enjoy lighting up the night sky.


----------



## markbUK (Jan 5, 2014)

Just batteries, a AW 18650 3400, & a couple of AW 16340's, I just hope the 18650 fits my new sc600w?


----------



## metalhead69 (Jan 5, 2014)

jonwkng said:


> Congratulations! Great purchase. Enjoy lighting up the night sky.



Thank you I can't wait!!!


----------



## decooney (Jan 5, 2014)

Eagletac SX25L2 Turbo + KIT
Eagletac TX25C2


----------



## Capolini (Jan 5, 2014)

ohio72 said:


> Fenix TK75 XML2 along with a Nitecore i4 charger. Also got 4 Ultrafire 18650 2400mah batteries. Hopefully it all gets here on Monday. This is my first big purchase after reading quite a bit on here. There are still many lights I would like to get but will have to wait.



You picked a Great torch, You won't be disappointed! I have one. I also have The I4[Three of them!]and they work well. 

As for your choice of batteries[I am being honest], not a good choice. Any batteries with "Fire" at the end are suspect, inconsistent and a lot of time are recycled. I learned this from my lack of knowledge when I started.

I would[ a lot of others would have also] have recommended "Genuine Protected 3400 mAh Panasonic cells" which are made by several manufacturers.EX: Orbtronic, AW, Cytac, Eagletac and several others. 

When choosing a powerful and awesome torch like the TK-75, getting lower quality batteries that MAY NOT have protection[you did not specify]and are often over rated in the mAh spec., can be dangerous and the run time will most likely be a lot lower than the cells I mentioned.

Good luck with everything, I hope it works out for you.


----------



## CSSA (Jan 5, 2014)

FourSevens MMU-HD and an XTAR six station battery charger...


----------



## bbrins (Jan 5, 2014)

My first purchase will probably be a new headlamp, I'm thinking about the new one that FourSevens recently released. Ah, what the heck, I'm gonna go order it as soon as I am done here.


----------



## buds224 (Jan 6, 2014)

Just ordered the Eagletac D25LC2 Color.


----------



## Mattaus (Jan 6, 2014)

A used C2 to be bored by precision works, a TL65 and matching P60 interface, 4 efest IMR 18350s, 2 Kinoko IMR 18500s and 4 kinoko IMR 18650s. Probably the biggest single day order I've ever made....not a good start to the year lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jan 6, 2014)

I expect to talk myself into a L3 Illumination L10 any time now, but I did just order a chopper assembly part for the dishwasher and a Daisy Red Ryder for stinging those wascally squirrels.

Geoff


----------



## novice (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm an old-school Surefire fan. I'd been meaning to pick up an E2L-AA Outdoorsman for awhile. Amazon has some of the older ones for substantially less than MSRP, and the Amazon gift card I got for xmas dropped that almost in half. It was time to take the plunge, and I'm not worried about the performance difference between it and the new version. I've also got plenty of eneloops to feed it with.


----------



## Cypher_Aod (Jan 6, 2014)

A Foursevens Quark AA Tactical and a new NiMH charger as I'm giving my old Duracel CEF23 to my friend, as he's just purchased his first pack of eneloops to go in his Caveman and Fenix LD12, I'm so proud of him!


----------



## seb13 (Jan 6, 2014)

The first will probably stay the better : a McGizmo Haiku Hi CRI.


----------



## Uncaged (Jan 7, 2014)

Olight M22.


----------



## jdeangelis (Jan 7, 2014)

Also bought eagletac titanium xml clicker, really good quality fit and function.
Bought Olight S10 and S115 XML limited titanium run, bead blasted, awesome edc's!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## AbbyY (Jan 9, 2014)

I've got today Eagletac MX25L2 Turbo SBT-70, Ntecore P12 and Olight S15 Titanium.


----------



## Diesel Pro (Jan 9, 2014)

Malkoff drop ins to breathe new life into my many old Mag Lites.


----------



## jasonbulb (Jan 9, 2014)

I was hoping it would be a Zebralight SC52, but there seems to be a "shortage" right now, so I'll probably go with the Olight S10.


----------



## AB8XL (Jan 9, 2014)

[h=3]2014 Ti Limited Edition, EagleTac D25A Clicky with Nichia 219 5000K CRI-92 LED.[/h]


----------



## Capolini (Jan 9, 2014)

X10vn. It should be here on Saturday.:thumbsup:


I just can't seem to stop buying torches!! This will be my second "Modded" torch,,first one from Vihn. My other modded torch is an O.S.T.S.TN31mb certified at 470Kcd!!! That was less than Two weeks ago and I thought I would stop purchasing for awhile! :shakehead

Some very common words that my girlfriend uses these days,,,,,"Oh no,,, not another one"!!! 

To end this mini dissertation,,,,,,,,I actually have a chart made up to rotate my torches!! I have 25 torches. If I eliminate the EDC's, the Back up torches and the beginners mistakes, I have to rotate 6 awesome torches for my 3.5/4.0 mini hike each night with Capo my Siberian/Wolf! 

It is getting more complicated and difficult as the number of torches increase! After all, there are only "Seven" nights in a week! I have a VERY difficult decision which one I get to use twice!


----------



## T45 (Jan 12, 2014)

Have 2 special projects left: a Surefire C2 with a cryos cooling bezel in HA and an Oveready Tank light. In the meantime I may get a Rofis ER10, a Maratac AAA, and possibly a JetBeam RRT-2, and some some LED P60 drop ins.


----------



## Erik1213 (Jan 12, 2014)

Zebralight SC62d. I love high CRI lights but none of them have that wonderful Zebralight interface. I think this one should be nice.


----------



## Redstorm (Jan 13, 2014)

Lay off buying flashlights and accessories for the past couple of years. Started the new year with the purchase of a Fenix PD 35 and LD 12 from a brick and mortar shop. Also, ordered taken delivery of 4 x 18650 3100mAh Panasonic protected batteries. Awaiting deliveries of a Nitecore i4 charger, 4 x 14500 batteries, an Olight S15 and also a voltmeter. 2014 is going to be a bright year for me.


----------



## gearhead1972 (Jan 13, 2014)

Venom PR2 hobby charger


----------



## wedlpine (Jan 13, 2014)

Olight M10 Maverick
EagleTac SX25A6


----------



## bluebonnet (Jan 13, 2014)

novice said:


> I'm an old-school Surefire fan. I'd been meaning to pick up an E2L-AA Outdoorsman for awhile. Amazon has some of the older ones for substantially less than MSRP, and the Amazon gift card I got for xmas dropped that almost in half. It was time to take the plunge, and I'm not worried about the performance difference between it and the new version. I've also got plenty of eneloops to feed it with.


+1. One fine light.


----------



## DAN92 (Jan 13, 2014)

I ordered two Elzetta "Bravo" (whose one to mount on my shotgun) following the excellent review on the site of 880arm, thank you to him.


----------



## ven (Jan 13, 2014)

ven said:


> Its a very small purchase of a nitecore TO in black for my work keys.



Well received today,not bad for under £6


----------



## kpangy (Jan 13, 2014)

Thats very cheap ven, do you mind sharing where you got it from please?


----------



## ven (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi kpangy,banggood, iirc its around £6 something,but got $1 off and email deal but its not much more on their site.

Not a bad light,but if looking for a good AAA then the olight i3s is a better option as has 3 modes with moonlight (80lm too where as the nitecore is 12lm)
All for £14..............bargain imo


----------



## mangeraster (Jan 13, 2014)

Streamlight ProTac HL3... 1100 lumens


----------



## kpangy (Jan 13, 2014)

Thank You ven, much appreciated. Will head over to have a butchers.


----------



## peterscm (Jan 14, 2014)

Olight S15 Ti.


----------



## chrisb (Jan 15, 2014)

Eagletac D25C clicky Ti 2014. 

Eyeing the Eagletac MX25L3C Nichia 219...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven (Jan 15, 2014)

chrisb said:


> Eagletac D25C clicky Ti 2014.
> 
> Eyeing the Eagletac MX25L3C Nichia 219...
> 
> ...


----------



## chrisb (Jan 15, 2014)

I have the eagletac mx25l3c nichia in my shopping cart at going gear right now. Contemplating whether to click checkout or wait.... 

Got into this just over 4 weeks ago and now I have a Nitecore TM26, SRT7, Eagtac D35c ti, a dmm, i4 charger, several pana 18650s and this if I click buy. Oh and a zebralight sc52w on its way. 

Gonna check out that sure fire anniv pack. Sounds interesting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven (Jan 15, 2014)

Well chrisb.............i like your style no messing about,straight in there.
Yes,is a nice collectors pack,if i do get it ,it will be used though,not "shelved" so pen in work and e1b in coat.

Click the checkout......you know you want to,looks awesome:thumbsup:


----------



## chrisb (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks haha! Ended up buying the Eagtac MX25L3C. The surefire anniversary edition pack looks really cool. BUT it's too expensive for me. This should be my last purchase for some time. Although I've been advised elsewhere in these forums to get a better DMM preferably a Fluke. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Jan 15, 2014)

I plan to patiently "await" the return of the Coast HP550 at Costco. I contacted Coast; they told me that they plan to sell this light through Costco again around Mar/Apr 2014. I didn't pull the trigger on it a year ago. It was $29.97-49.97 depending on which warehouse location. Hmm, 1000 lumens, spot to flood focus, lifetime warranty, 9 AAs included. What was wrong w/ me???


----------



## ven (Jan 15, 2014)

I nearly bought a coast hp550 iirc last year(cant remember why not now),it was $80 at time,looks a very nice light tbh,i do like the flood/throw(similar lensers p14 which i have but 800lm more......and 5 AAs more)
If can get it for $30 its a steal


----------



## kpangy (Jan 16, 2014)

Eagletac D25C Ti & modded V11Rvn but the Eagletac may go back as they are both very similar, and exchange it for something bigger Possibly D25A or Olight S15 / S20


----------



## SoCalDep (Jan 17, 2014)

I just won a Safariland ILS-2 flashlight from the SHOT show and purchased two Foursevens ATOM AAA lights (one red, one white). It was a good week!


----------



## hoop762 (Jan 17, 2014)

Olight SR96 arrived this evening, just two hours after I left for work . Looking forward to put it in service while on duty tomoro nite. 

That's it for me so far this year.


----------



## Charlie-Echo-Kilo (Jan 18, 2014)

Newbie to collecting flashlights. My first purchase for 2014 was a NiteCore MT2A followed by two Olights -- M10 Maverick and S15 Baton.


----------



## liveris flashlights (Jan 18, 2014)

First purchase for 2014...BTU Shocker 3XML2.


----------



## New-XMLight (Jan 18, 2014)

Got a Sunwayman D40a (cw) for a good price.


----------



## jonwkng (Jan 18, 2014)

Charlie-Echo-Kilo said:


> Newbie to collecting flashlights. My first purchase for 2014 was a NiteCore MT2A followed by two Olights -- M10 Maverick and S15 Baton.



Hello, *Charlie-Echo-Kilo* :welcome:

Wow, you're off to a good start! Enjoy!


----------



## Sean (Jan 18, 2014)

A Surefire Titan T1A and a purple Fenix E05 for my daughter.


----------



## gktii (Jan 18, 2014)

Just ordered the McGizmo Haiku XP-G2! Super excited!!


----------



## BigusLightus (Jan 19, 2014)

Just ordered a Vinh P60 MT-G2 drop in to go in my FM 2x18650 body with FM Deep C turbo head and a Surefire Z41 tailcap with Overready Zero Res mod.


----------



## cjmorris (Jan 20, 2014)

Nitecore P12 should be in tomorrow along with a xstar vp1 charger. HDS rotary, olight s20,moddoolar and a couple spark lights are all in the plans for 2014.


----------



## RobertMM (Jan 21, 2014)

Surefire E1E! Low output, eats batteries but I love it. I guess I'm over the brighter is better phase.


----------



## Trexwarrior (Jan 22, 2014)

My first purchase of the year was a PD35 with a Nitecore I2 charger. I love the compactness of this little torch that is incredibly bright for its size. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## groyne (Jan 23, 2014)

Olight i3s, replacing the merchandise flashlight on my keyring


----------



## kj75 (Jan 23, 2014)

Fenix TK75 or Fenix TK61
Until the TK61 is released I can change my mind....

Best thrower of my favorite brand or the best big allrounder they have made....


----------



## ven (Jan 23, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Fenix TK75 or Fenix TK61
> Until the TK61 is released I can change my mind....
> 
> Best thrower of my favorite brand or the best big allrounder they have made....



Thats an easy choice and only 1 choice can be taken...........BOTH as different lights,i will be getting a tk75vn hopefully in near future,the tk61 or tn32 as well........out of the latter i am not sure being honest(dont say both):laughing:


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 23, 2014)

Most likely a Peak single-AAA model.

But no hurry on that. Already have enough lights to equip a small army.


----------



## wjv (Jan 23, 2014)

Not a light, but I picked up 3 more Tenergy protected 18650s for my lights. This will bring me up to twelve 18650s (3 for each flashlight).

I know that Tenergys aren't "the best", but I have had good luck with them. They last a long time in my lights with no over heating issues during charging/using.

I still have a $45 Amazon gift card to spend. So it will either be a new light, or a Nitecore i4 charger and a couple more eneloops in 'AA' for my other lights.


----------



## bkb (Jan 23, 2014)

Just got my second olight s15. Got the first one for work a few months ago, liked it so much had to add one to my home collection.


----------



## blo9 (Jan 24, 2014)

I just got rid of my cheap li-ion charger and bought the Xtar VP1 + Xtar 3100Mah. Got impressed by HKJ's superb review!
Wohooo!


----------



## kj75 (Jan 24, 2014)

ven said:


> Thats an easy choice and only 1 choice can be taken...........BOTH as different lights,i will be getting a tk75vn hopefully in near future,the tk61 or tn32 as well........out of the latter i am not sure being honest(dont say both):laughing:



The problem is my budget.
Otherwise I'd buy them all.


----------



## ven (Jan 24, 2014)

kj75 said:


> The problem is my budget.
> Otherwise I'd buy them all.



Me 2:laughing: i would go for the tk75 as more useful all round with the good flood and throw.Then in a few month,once the tk61 has been out and the new tk72 will be announced:laughing: it may be a bit less or updated.......just a thought


----------



## Omenwolf (Jan 24, 2014)

My new Eagletac T25C2 showed up today and being a huge eagletac fan I am not disappointed one bit. Light is crazy bright interface is easily programed to the way I like it. It has a good size a were bit big for edc, I like the size of my p20c2 better but the beam on the t25c2 blows it away throw only is really good too, might order another one for my AR15.


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 25, 2014)

My first purchase 2014, ordered yesterday: 12x AW Li-Ions: 4x17670 and 8x18500. Hopefully I will receive them next week.


----------



## stona (Jan 25, 2014)

Fenix PD35, 4x fenix 2600mah 18650s, and fenix are-c2 charger  My foray into 18650 lights begins...


----------



## Ishango (Jan 25, 2014)

I bought an Eagletac GX25A3 and a Fenix LD22 this year. The LD22 is a great addition to my double AA lights. The GX25A3 has been delivered to my gf's address and I yet have to pick it up.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Jan 25, 2014)

Bought a SC600 MKII L2 and another SC52 (on sale now)

in the pipe:

Dereelight NM400
SC62CRI
new Nitecore Charger
Armytek Predator V2.5
Sunwayman D40 L2
Nitecore SRT7 (waiting for price drop)


----------



## decooney (Jan 30, 2014)

Finally got some eagletac orders straightened out after the new year...

New Arrivals: Eagletac SX25L2 Turbo, TX25C2 and D25C Ti recently, along with the the ultra-floody SX25L3 with MT-G2 emitter (wall of light) arrived yesterday. Wow. Each light is very cool and unique with how they produce different types and very pleasing beams of light. As of right now, my other larger O'light, Fenix, Klarus, ZL lights are not getting much attention after receiving these EAGTAC babies!


----------



## kj75 (Jan 30, 2014)

ven said:


> Me 2:laughing: i would go for the tk75 as more useful all round with the good flood and throw.Then in a few month,once the tk61 has been out and the new tk72 will be announced:laughing: it may be a bit less or updated.......just a thought



In the past I've had a TK35 and a TK50. Loved both lights, but TK35 was always in my pocket.
So for that the TK75 is the best choice....


----------



## kj2 (Jan 30, 2014)

Sunwayman M60C **cancelled**


----------



## ven (Jan 30, 2014)

kj75 said:


> In the past I've had a TK35 and a TK50. Loved both lights, but TK35 was always in my pocket.
> So for that the TK75 is the best choice....




I do like my tk50 a lot,very nice light,well made and like the UI,all though a bit underpowered(i knew it would be before buying). Originally bought for work but beam a bit too tight,used with diffuser and more useful for confined spaces.I use now and then,may find its way as a truck edc.The tk35 looks an awesome light,dont know why i have not got one tbh,just always seems to be pipped by something else at the time.

Looking into my Feb purchase now,my x3vn is in LA at the moment so cant wait for that........


----------



## YBCold (Jan 30, 2014)

a few actually, inova 24/7 , SL sidewinder compact 1, and an oldschool Hi-Gain 250 i got for nostalgia


----------



## riccardo (Jan 30, 2014)

X10vn...


----------



## AWGD8 (Jan 30, 2014)

olemil said:


> Anyone made any purchases for 2014 yet? Surprised no one had started this thread yet so I decided to throw it out there. My first purchase of the year was a ZTS MBT-1 battery tester that I just finished ordering (the store was actually open today too!!). I've always wanted a reliable battery tester and now my new flashlight hobby will warrant owning one. Happy New Year!!!



Incoming Jetbeam SRA40 ! 
Originally, I wanted to buy the Nitecore SRT6 or SRT7 or SRT5 or Fenix UC40 ultimate or 4Sevens MMU-X3-AE or the Nitecore EA4, but the AA battery on the SRA40 and high lumen and a great thrower were my deciding factor. In case of longer power failure I have tons of AA battery in stock. I also bought an Eneloop XX AA NiMH for the SRA40.


Next will be Nitecore SRT3 (AA) to compliment my SRA40 AA powerhouse!


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jan 31, 2014)

Convoy S2, M1 and M2 should be here soon. I got my L3 LD10 on Wednesday.

Chris


----------



## ven (Jan 31, 2014)

ChrisGarrett said:


> Convoy S2, M1 and M2 should be here soon. I got my L3 LD10 on Wednesday.
> 
> Chris




Love my m2,in fact just been "playing" with it great light imo,love the warm tint too.............if you like it 1/2 as much as me Chris then you wont be disappointed.


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 31, 2014)

Nitecore MT2C and MT26.


----------



## nosuchagency (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## ChrisGarrett (Feb 1, 2014)

ven said:


> Love my m2,in fact just been "playing" with it great light imo,love the warm tint too.............if you like it 1/2 as much as me Chris then you wont be disappointed.



On the three lights, I went a little nutty with the tints. All are 2.8A drivers, so that might create some heat on the little S2, but for $16 shipped, it won't be a waste, I don't think?

S2 is coming with a T5-5C 3/5 mode, the M1 is coming with the U2-1B tint 3/5 mode and the M2 will have the T6-3C tint and be 3/5 mode.

For $69 shipped with two genuine LG 4.35v ICR 3000mAh D1s, I don't think that I'll be disappointed.

Now I just need to get the new Xtar SP1, or VP2 charger for the D1s and I'll be set for a while, lol.

Chris

ETA: LG, not Samsung D1s.


----------



## ven (Feb 1, 2014)

Thats a bargain Chris my m2 is T6-4C ...........love it.
Intrigued about the D1s ,will look into those cells .


----------



## Echo63 (Feb 1, 2014)

Mine was a SF C2 (with P60) - demo model at a local dealer - I couldn't walk past it at the price.

Got it home, ripped of the head and tailcap, and threw on an older used head, Nailbender P60 module, 17670 and a user tailcap with McClicky - hasn't left my pocket since, it's actually a really nice light, I didn't appreciate how much nicer it is in the hand than a 6P.

Looking for a nice Nichia 219 triple for it now (with a reasonably low current, as I'm not having it bored)

Next one will probably (hopefully) be a HDS Rotary


----------



## Poppy (Feb 1, 2014)

ChrisGarrett said:


> On the three lights, I went a little nutty with the tints. All are 2.8A drivers, so that might create some heat on the little S2, but for $16 shipped, it won't be a waste, I don't think?
> 
> *S2 is coming with a T5-5C 3/5 mode*, the M1 is coming with the U2-1B tint 3/5 mode and the *M2 will have the T6-3C tint* and be 3/5 mode.
> 
> ...


I'd like to hear what you have to say about the T5-5C and T6-3C tints, and how they compare. I have read that people love the T6-3C.


----------



## False Cast (Feb 1, 2014)

I've got a McGizmo Sapphire GS en route. My first light of '14, my first non-surefire, and my first AAA.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Feb 1, 2014)

Poppy said:


> I'd like to hear what you have to say about the T5-5C and T6-3C tints, and how they compare. I have read that people love the T6-3C.



Those were the LG D1s, BTW, not Samsung.

You got me going on the Convoy lights in another thread, along with the guy who did the nice review on the M1 with T6-3C tint, on the BFL forum.

I figured that I'd throw the T5-5C tint in there on the S2, since I don't really have any warm/neutral white tints besides a Xeno E03 with XM-L T5 NW emitter, which is nice.

Time will tell and thanks for your input.

I'm all in, vis-a-vis Convoy, as they say in Vegas!

Chris


----------



## olumen (Feb 2, 2014)

New member but long time lurker here.

First 2014 purchase was a L3 Illumination's L10 Nichia 219. I am loving the size coupled with the emitter and the price!

Thanks to the forum I found this flashlight!


----------



## AWGD8 (Feb 9, 2014)

I just got a Jetbeam SRA40 and Nitecore SRT3 - both are great lights!
Also bought 4 AA Eneloop XX and will buy more.


----------



## caddylover (Feb 9, 2014)

I bought 5 this year already. funny thing is, the first purchase I still haven't received yet. My Deft-X directly from Michael at OMGlumens Not complaining, I know he's a busy guy


----------



## gktii (Feb 9, 2014)

Mcgizmo Haiku and Makai…


----------



## daveskilz3 (Feb 10, 2014)

My first purchase and first EDC flashlight for this year (new hobby) is the Fenix PD35...more of an entry level flashlight and I'm planning on getting some customs at some point soon, but this flashlight boasts 850 lumens! It brings the sun to any dark area instantly!


----------



## Samlittle (Feb 10, 2014)

Yeah, Happy New Year - I'm a new member to CPF but have been hanging out for quite a long time. Glad to be on board.

So far this year I've just bought a few chargers:
1st - a Sanyo Ni-MH charger for the AA and AAA Eneloops 
2nd - an Xtar SP2 for the Li-Ions.

Very keen on upgrading soon to a new flood/thrower LED but still trying to get more feedback on a few expensive lights. Looking hard at the ThruNite TN30 or TN35 (_this the big mystery- still so new that no one has reviewed it_) or the L3 Illumination X40. 

One of these will surely brighten up my winter right?


----------



## bluebonnet (Feb 10, 2014)

Prometheus Beta-QR (EN)


----------



## bourne1 (Feb 17, 2014)

My first LED flashlight is the Convoy C8 Ak47 7135, XML2-T6-4C.

Just bought it last week so I haven't received it yet.


----------



## UnderPar (Feb 24, 2014)

My fourth flashlight. FourSevens Quark Tactical with Burst Mode, QT2L-X with deep carry clip.


----------



## ven (Feb 24, 2014)

bourne1 said:


> My first LED flashlight is the Convoy C8 Ak47 7135, XML2-T6-4C.
> 
> Just bought it last week so I haven't received it yet.




I love my xml2-t6-4c tint on my convoy m2............its awesome


----------



## skids625 (Feb 25, 2014)

-was going to get another fenix an ld-41 Then, saw an article, on here about the sunwayman D40a and had to have one, but I had a carrier using polestar 6-aa so i was a bit wary but when I saw it was metal wow! it also just looks so cool !!


----------



## Fenix_Rising (Feb 28, 2014)

Fenix PD35 (850 Lumen on turbo mode)


----------



## square_cpf (Feb 28, 2014)

My first purchase 2014 is a batch of lights including 2 torches and 2 headlamps.
They are 2 zebralight H602w,S6330(used) and Fenix TK75.
Compared to my previous purchase in 1999 which is a Maglite 6c,technology really advances.:thumbsup:


----------



## whetrock (Mar 3, 2014)

Haven't made one yet, but am really wanting to try the Klarus ST11, will probably be my next purchase in the following days.


----------



## soul347 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi everyone I'm new to the forums. I'm starting this 2014 by buying my very first flashlight: The Nitecore SRT7. Hope I made the right choice, as I am pretty much a complete novice in the flashlight scene.


----------



## Chenery88 (Mar 6, 2014)

Nitecore SRT5....nice big lumen single 18650 great for duty belt...but then found SelfBuilt's review on the Eagletac SX25L2 XM-L2... So had to get one of those too :/


----------



## DrJon (Mar 7, 2014)

For a Torch it's a LED Lenser M17R which just arrived, chose it as I have a T7 which I think is great and I just like the focusing system so much. For Beer my first 2014 purchase was a while back. Also for Pizza.
John


----------



## ven (Mar 7, 2014)

DrJon said:


> For a Torch it's a LED Lenser M17R which just arrived, chose it as I have a T7 which I think is great and I just like the focusing system so much. For Beer my first 2014 purchase was a while back. Also for Pizza.
> John



I loved my t7 after years of use John,great light,flood/throw options are very useful for me in work:thumbsup:





So i got the t7.2............even better and can lock head by simple twist




:twothumbs ven


----------



## DrJon (Mar 7, 2014)

Cool, the M17R does that too (I even read the manual, handy as I didn't spot it immediately and glad I didn't try forcing it). I got my T7 back when the cheapest people also did free engraving, so it's definitely my torch


----------



## DrJon (Mar 7, 2014)

P.S. voting opportunity?
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...t-Your-Vote!&p=4393255&viewfull=1#post4393255


----------



## ven (Mar 7, 2014)

DrJon said:


> P.S. voting opportunity?
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...t-Your-Vote!&p=4393255&viewfull=1#post4393255



Its good no doubt,in fact its one of my most used lights ever! as a work light,but it cant compete with modded vinh lights.
:twothumbs


----------



## NorthernStar (Mar 10, 2014)

I have not baught any light yet this year, but an extender kit for my TK75 was the first and latest purchase.


----------



## parnass (Mar 10, 2014)

I ordered a Malkoff Devices HA 1CR123 MDC flashlight recently. I bought the AA version one year ago and wanted to give the CR123 version a try.


----------



## LedTed (Mar 10, 2014)

I got a TN T10S to replace the TF R5-A3 in my car.


----------



## wjv (Mar 11, 2014)

Fenix LD22


----------



## touge (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm thinking the tm26 very soon


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 16, 2014)

Just got the newer version (2.0) of the Coast HP550 or should I say HP550.2? Walmart had them. Now at 1075 lumens, 6:15 hrs runtime on high, and 351 m of throw. I've got my Eneloops in it now. (correction: I'd forgotten that I had bought an Inova X2 last month; so this is my 2nd purchase.)


----------



## LIZARDFISH (Mar 17, 2014)

I just ordered a Nitecore Tm26, should be here tomorrow. I can't wait!!


----------



## ven (Mar 17, 2014)

JohnnyBravo said:


> Just got the newer version (2.0) of the Coast HP550 or should I say HP550.2? Walmart had them. Now at 1075 lumens, 6:15 hrs runtime on high, and 351 m of throw. I've got my Eneloops in it now. Two and half months into this year, and this was my first purchase ;-)



This light appeals to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i said in another thread a while back that i almost imported(cant get them in uk )iirc price was around the equiv of £50 so $80 and imo worth it,iirc its 6xAA cells(or is it 8) either way looks a great all round light,i do like the options of flood/throw for certain applications,also the twist head to lock(like my lenser t7.2)

Pics would be great if you have any i may still get one at a later date ........


----------



## johnroq220 (Apr 7, 2014)

*Klarus xt11 upgrade & Fenix UC40 UR*

Got a Klarus X11 upgaded version last march and a Fenix UC40 UE just last week...got interested on the XT11 because of the simple UI and it's so nice in those pics that I've seen here in CF...not yet a member then I was just scanning the web about led flashlights and I discover that there are forums about flashlights.
As for the Fenix UC40 really I didn't know anything about the light as I'm really after the PD35 to be my next edc..but when I saw the UC 40 with its self charging feature and it also came with a free fenix ARB-L1T 18650 plus 960 lumens in XM-L2 I did not hesitate on getting it.


----------



## Red Jacket Mike (Apr 7, 2014)

I have a Fenix RC40 arriving tomorrow. The only other LED light I own is a Fenix PD20. I've just recently become interested in high quality LED flashlights, and have not owned a large powerful light before.

I own a cottage in an extremely remote area of Lake Superior, with no outdoor lighting, so hopefully the RC40 can shed some light on my property at night when needed.


----------



## amspratt (Apr 8, 2014)

I just bought a Solar Force L2P Host thinking it would be cheaper to roll my own light then to just buy a dang Zebralight. Then I got started looking at drop-ins. I'm starting to ask "Why didn't I take the blue pill?" This is quite the rabbit hole!


----------



## Wiggle (Apr 9, 2014)

Hadn't bought anything for a few months so my first light of the year is one I have high hopes for, K50vn PDT . I also have 4 x Panasonic 3100 18650s on the way for it. Curious to see how they compare at high amp draw compared to my 3400s.


----------



## edpmis02 (Apr 10, 2014)

Taking a break for awhile. 75% of my lights go unused. 

I did buy a Core i7, but that is my original (more expensive) obsession. 

car: every 10 years
computer: every 5 years
flashlights: 40 - $50 is/was a reasonably affordable hobby


----------



## jorn (Apr 11, 2014)

edpmis02 said:


> Taking a break for awhile. 75% of my lights go unused.
> 
> I did buy a Core i7, but that is my original (more expensive) obsession.
> 
> ...


First light i bought in 2014 was a mako flood. With the shipping and customs, this dim little aaa light costs the same as a i7  Lots of my lights costs more than a i7, so its not always a cheap hobby.


----------



## Mark Mc (Apr 12, 2014)

My first purchase this year was the Fenix TK-75. No regrets so far.


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Apr 12, 2014)

First purchase of 2014(lights-wise) will be a Malkoff M61L dropin for my Surefire G2.


----------



## Solscud007 (Apr 12, 2014)

I traded some GITD keychains for a Keltec CL-42. But for an actual purchase, I just got a SF LX2 off Craigslist for $50.


----------

